# Need a partner for stone crabs



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

This is the time of year I usually snorkel the Destin jettys and collect stone crab claws. I don't like to do it alone, was wondering if anyone would be interested? Depending on the current, I usually hit a few of the shallow bridge pilings and then in the rocks on the West jetty. Let me know if you want to go, would like to go out this week! There is also usually a ton of blues in the rocks as well.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll send you a pm if I can get free this weekend. When are you planning on going? I'm only intrested in blue crabs.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

man if you guys get something going give me a shout, id love to do some work inland.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thinking about going this afternoon before all this weather comes in.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Give me a call, I'll be spearfishing all week out there as long as the weather is decent.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Going tomorrow, leaving my house at 1. Should put me at Destin bridge around 1:30 if anyone wants to join.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you have any luck?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ended up with 4 keeper claws and that was really the only stone crabs we saw. Saw a lot of broken claws and stone crab bodys so I don't know if someone had gone through earlier in the day and cleaned it out. Also about a million egg bearing blue crabs, only 4-5 keeper blues. Water was pretty chilly without a wetsuit but it felt good. Found some huge conch? shells on the gulf side of the jetty which were the prize of the day. Will be trying again in a week or two, should be some more moving in as the water cools.

On another note, some guy was spearfishing the jetty after he asked me if it was legal and I told him no. Pretty bold considering the FWC presence in Destin pass.


----------

